# Beneteau Oceanis 40 center cockpit



## xpets (May 26, 2010)

Anybody experience in how they sail? We intend to buy one ; any advise on what to look out for:


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Just a bit worse than the ones with aft cockpit.


----------



## xpets (May 26, 2010)

they sail ok; don't they? Light so should do better in light airs than a Najad or Contest or so.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

Good boat, great 'bang for the buck' and capable of sailing most anywhere you want to go.

Good choice!


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

I had a 36CC and it had the same hull as the 361 = both sailed well... I expect the 40CC to do so as well.

the only thing I would change is holding tank capacity or add an lectrascan or similar system. The wife and I hope to find one to retire on in the next few years.

Grreat boat


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

xpets said:


> they sail ok; don't they? Light so should do better in light airs than a Najad or Contest or so.


Probably. That boat has a great interior and I don't know for what kind of cruising you want the boat but if you can live with the interior of a 411 go for it instead. It is one of the best Beneteaus of its era (more than a thousand made). As you can see the boat not only is lighter as has more sail area, beam and ballast, being a more modern, faster boat with a better stability. The CC has not any advantage in what sailing regards except the bigger interior.

OCEANIS 411 (BENETEAU) sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

OCEANIS 400 CC (BENETEAU) sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

Beneteau 411 Used Boat Review September 2006 Boat News, Review & Advice - boatpoint.com.au

Beneteau Oceanis 400 Center Cockpit | Cruising World

Beneteau 411: Blue Water Boat - Articles - boats.com

Beneteau 411 Used Boat Review September 2006 Boat News, Review & Advice - boatpoint.com.au

It is also a good looking sailboat:

Beneteau 411 Limited Edition Gallery - Ref: 1579 - YachtWorld.com Mobile

Regards

Paulo


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

The base PHRF ratings are 126 for the 400CC, 117 for the 400AC, and 108 for the 411 - so not huge performance differences between them going by that. 

We recently looked at a 400AC and a few 411's. The 400 is about 2,000 lbs heavier than the 411. I assume the hulls are similar and came out of the same mold. The 400 certainly feels heavier as the cabinetry and floorboards seem beefier, the fridge is lined with stainless steel instead of plastic as on the 411, and the fiberglass shower liners are more substantial/bulky. I'm actually surprised the PHRF difference is so small considering the weight difference. 

We didn't look at any 400CCs but did see a 42CC. One thing I found odd about both is that they don't come standard with dynamically adjustable travelers - that would drive me nuts. The idea that CC boats don't perform well becomes a self fulfilling prophecy when basic performance gear is left off.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

4arch said:


> The base PHRF ratings are 126 for the 400CC, 117 for the 400AC, and 108 for the 411 - so not huge performance differences between them going by that.
> 
> ...


Even without looking at the PHRF it seemed to me that they should have a significant difference. PHRF on the same model will be quite different depending mostly on the keel.

The best handicap for the 411 (deep keel) is 87. The best regarding the 400 is 111 (deep keel). The worst regarding the 411 (shallow draft) is 120, the worst regarding the 400 is 135. That means a difference of 24 points regarding the two fastest boats and 15 points regarding the two slower boats.

http://offshore.ussailing.org/Assets/Offshore/PHRF/Hi+Lo+Mean+Report+September+19+2011.pdf

I call that a significant difference that will be even greater to the 400AC, probably as you say about more 9 points.



To that difference also corresponds a difference in overall stability performance and that's why some consider that the 411 is a good offshore boat.

Regards

Paulo


----------

